# US Border Patrol in NH?



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

So, me and the clan are driving back from Santa's Village on 93 South. As we pass the exit for 112, we come smack into a US Border
Patrol check point. An encounter is short and sweet and to the point. A friendly face peers in to the driver side window and a question is simple, "You are all US Citizens, I take it."

Yes, we had a long day in the park. And yes, we want to get home. I'll tell you what though, seeing these guys ou there doing this, gave me a warm feeling. I did however scratch my head about the location, but it's OK though.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Swanton sector patrols in NH? Hmmmm... Probably a little less action than down by Meh Hee Co...


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, the old 100-mile in checkpoint. Some consider it a day in the park, others torture. I once saw someone who was quite senior working the tarmac on I-91 southbound; nice to know that "leading by example" mentality still exists some places.


----------



## EBostonBP (Feb 12, 2007)

We thank you for your support. The residents of Washington State aren't so approving of our 100 mile checkpoints. Oh well...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

100 miles in and they are still Federal Officers no matter where they are working. They could set up check points in Framingham for that matter and have my support. That is, if they have enough transport vans...


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, the Border Patrol does set up some check points in NH, VT, ME and other states that abut Canada. I know there has been some objections raised by the residents of Vermont as this state generally has a more liberal citizenry than NH. If U.S. citizens in VT have expressed objections can you imagine the outcry if a check point was set up in Mass?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

It makes sense. Glad it was a pleasant experience for us "legals".


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SinePari said:


> 100 miles in and they are still Federal Officers no matter where they are working. They could set up check points in Framingham for that matter and have my support. That is, if they have enough transport vans...


A checkpoint in Framingham? Now there's an idea. Transport vans? They may as well bring cargo planes. I'd have to take a day off just so that I could sit back with some popcorn and beer and enjoy the show.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> V, Does the Chickenbone have an outside patio? :smoke:


No, just front steps.


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

I love the checkpoint. Makes it easier so when i pick up an illegal on a traffic stop I can just run'm over instead of relaying with them an hour plus away. Thankgod they're in my county


----------

